# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  من دانش اموز تیزهوشان بودم تو خانواده ای که همه پزشکی می خونن

## Aynaz82

سلام 
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 
کنکور ۱۴۰۱ سال دومی بود که کنکور دادم ، عجیب سال بدی بود 
من دانش اموز تیزهوشان بودم تو خانواده ای که همه پزشکی یا رشته های برتر پیرا رو می خونن سال کنکور خیلی سال سختیه به خاطر انتظار ها و ...
سال اول رتبه ام ۷۰ هزار شد چون اصلا درس نخوندم بودم اصلا تو باغ درس خوندن نبودم ، وقتی جوابا اومد اوضاع خیلی بد شد چون درطی سال آزمون ها رو تقلب می کردم و تراز خوب میاورم همه فکر می کردن رتبه ی خوبی میارم ولی نه اینجوری نشد خودم عذاب وجدان داشتم سرزنش های تمومی نشدنی خانواده افسردگی و هزار و یک مشکل جسمی و روحی که بهش دچار شدم انگار کل دنیا رو سرم خراب شده بود و نمی دونستم باید چیکار کنم گیج بودم و بی اراده ، سال دوم خوندم ولی نه با کیفیت نه پیوسته شاید در طول هفته به زور ۲۰ ساعت می شد ، ۴۰ روز آخر یکم بیشتر تلاش کردم ولی نه درست و حسابی نه با کیفیت رتبه ام شد ۲۵ هزار .... رشته ی خوبی قبول شدم تو یه شهر خوب رشته ای که خیلی دوسش دارم و بازار کار خیلی خوبی داره ولی هنوزم ته ته دلم از خودم راضی نیستم نمی دونم انگار به اون چیزی که می خواستم نرسیدم با اینکه هدف خاصی هم نداشتم ... دوست داشتم یه رشته ای قبول می شدم که مشاورم بهم افتخار کنه اخه پارسال یه بار بهم گفت نمی دونم چرا وقتی تو رو می بینم فکر می کنم دانشجوی پزشکی ای با اینکه درس نمی خونی واقعا می گفت نه از سر امید الکی و تعارفات معمول بگه ها نهههههه 
حالا هر وقت یادم میاد کل وجودم آتیش می گیره که چرا از فرصتی که داشتم استفاده نکردم من پزشکی نمی خوام ولی عاشق فرهنگیان بودم عاشق بچه ها عاشق معلم شدن درس دادن 

من الان که اینجا واستادم هیچ اعتماد به نفسی ندارم به شدت می ترسم از شروع کردن دوست دارم بخونم و یه رتبه ی عالی بیارم واییییییییییی .... می ترسم و این حال و دوست ندارم 

یکم نیاز داشتم درد و دل کنم و دغدغه هامو بگم 🥲😭

----------


## Nargesamiri

> سلام 
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 
> کنکور ۱۴۰۱ سال دومی بود که کنکور دادم ، عجیب سال بدی بود 
> من دانش اموز تیزهوشان بودم تو خانواده ای که همه پزشکی یا رشته های برتر پیرا رو می خونن سال کنکور خیلی سال سختیه به خاطر انتظار ها و ...
> سال اول رتبه ام ۷۰ هزار شد چون اصلا درس نخوندم بودم اصلا تو باغ درس خوندن نبودم ، وقتی جوابا اومد اوضاع خیلی بد شد چون درطی سال آزمون ها رو تقلب می کردم و تراز خوب میاورم همه فکر می کردن رتبه ی خوبی میارم ولی نه اینجوری نشد خودم عذاب وجدان داشتم سرزنش های تمومی نشدنی خانواده افسردگی و هزار و یک مشکل جسمی و روحی که بهش دچار شدم انگار کل دنیا رو سرم خراب شده بود و نمی دونستم باید چیکار کنم گیج بودم و بی اراده ، سال دوم خوندم ولی نه با کیفیت نه پیوسته شاید در طول هفته به زور ۲۰ ساعت می شد ، ۴۰ روز آخر یکم بیشتر تلاش کردم ولی نه درست و حسابی نه با کیفیت رتبه ام شد ۲۵ هزار .... رشته ی خوبی قبول شدم تو یه شهر خوب رشته ای که خیلی دوسش دارم و بازار کار خیلی خوبی داره ولی هنوزم ته ته دلم از خودم راضی نیستم نمی دونم انگار به اون چیزی که می خواستم نرسیدم با اینکه هدف خاصی هم نداشتم ... دوست داشتم یه رشته ای قبول می شدم که مشاورم بهم افتخار کنه اخه پارسال یه بار بهم گفت نمی دونم چرا وقتی تو رو می بینم فکر می کنم دانشجوی پزشکی ای با اینکه درس نمی خونی واقعا می گفت نه از سر امید الکی و تعارفات معمول بگه ها نهههههه 
> حالا هر وقت یادم میاد کل وجودم آتیش می گیره که چرا از فرصتی که داشتم استفاده نکردم من پزشکی نمی خوام ولی عاشق فرهنگیان بودم عاشق بچه ها عاشق معلم شدن درس دادن 
> 
> من الان که اینجا واستادم هیچ اعتماد به نفسی ندارم به شدت می ترسم از شروع کردن دوست دارم بخونم و یه رتبه ی عالی بیارم واییییییییییی .... می ترسم و این حال و دوست ندارم 
> 
> یکم نیاز داشتم درد و دل کنم و دغدغه هامو بگم ������������


با رتبه اي اوردي ميتونستي پيراپزشكي ازاد بري كه!!
ببين يه نصحيت خواهرانه بهت ميكنم خواستي استفاده كن نخواستي اون راهي كه ميخواي برو!
به فرهنگيان علاقه داري؟؟ عاشق اين رشته هستي؟؟
برو دنبال همون چيزي كه بهش علاقه داري !! همه كه نبايد دكتر مهندس بشن!مثل من نباش!
ميدوني چرا؟ عاشق رشته پزشكي و پيرا هستم در حدي كه دلم ميخاد بميرم براي اين كار كردن خب هر كس به يه رشته و 
و كاري كه دوسش داره !! وقتي كه به اون جايگاه رسيد با عشق خدمت كنه و كار كنه
من زماني كه ميخاستم واسه مدرسه انتخاب رشته كنم از رو بچگي رفتم يه رشته اي جز تجربي با توجه با تصورم فكر ميكردم تجربي سخته و من از پسش بر نميام!! الان كه درسم تموم شده و عاقل تر شدم دارم ميجنگم براي چيزي كه بهش علاقه دارم عاشقانه ميپرستمش!!! خيلي سعي كردم خودمو وقف بدم با رشته اي كه هستم اما نتونستم!
سختم بود خيلي سخخخخخخت خيلي خودمو زدم به بيخيالي يه روز دلو زدم به دريا و جنگيدم براي علاقم 
مگه زندگي چقدره؟؟ بجنگ براي اون چيزي كه بهش علاقه داري تا هيچ وقت طعم حسرت رو نچشي!!

----------


## Aynaz82

> با رتبه اي اوردي ميتونستي پيراپزشكي ازاد بري كه!!
> ببين يه نصحيت خواهرانه بهت ميكنم خواستي استفاده كن نخواستي اون راهي كه ميخواي برو!
> به فرهنگيان علاقه داري؟؟ عاشق اين رشته هستي؟؟
> برو دنبال همون چيزي كه بهش علاقه داري !! همه كه نبايد دكتر مهندس بشن!مثل من نباش!
> ميدوني چرا؟ عاشق رشته پزشكي و پيرا هستم در حدي كه دلم ميخاد بميرم براي اين كار كردن خب هر كس به يه رشته و 
> و كاري كه دوسش داره !! وقتي كه به اون جايگاه رسيد با عشق خدمت كنه و كار كنه
> من زماني كه ميخاستم واسه مدرسه انتخاب رشته كنم از رو بچگي رفتم يه رشته اي جز تجربي با توجه با تصورم فكر ميكردم تجربي سخته و من از پسش بر نميام!! الان كه درسم تموم شده و عاقل تر شدم دارم ميجنگم براي چيزي كه بهش علاقه دارم عاشقانه ميپرستمش!!! خيلي سعي كردم خودمو وقف بدم با رشته اي كه هستم اما نتونستم!
> سختم بود خيلي سخخخخخخت خيلي خودمو زدم به بيخيالي يه روز دلو زدم به دريا و جنگيدم براي علاقم 
> مگه زندگي چقدره؟؟ بجنگ براي اون چيزي كه بهش علاقه داري تا هيچ وقت طعم حسرت رو نچشي!!


سلام مرسی بابت راهنمایی تون ❤ می جنگم برای رسیدن به چیزی که عاشقشم ❤

----------


## مثل ابر

> سلام 
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 
> کنکور ۱۴۰۱ سال دومی بود که کنکور دادم ، عجیب سال بدی بود 
> من دانش اموز تیزهوشان بودم تو خانواده ای که همه پزشکی یا رشته های برتر پیرا رو می خونن سال کنکور خیلی سال سختیه به خاطر انتظار ها و ...
> سال اول رتبه ام ۷۰ هزار شد چون اصلا درس نخوندم بودم اصلا تو باغ درس خوندن نبودم ، وقتی جوابا اومد اوضاع خیلی بد شد چون درطی سال آزمون ها رو تقلب می کردم و تراز خوب میاورم همه فکر می کردن رتبه ی خوبی میارم ولی نه اینجوری نشد خودم عذاب وجدان داشتم سرزنش های تمومی نشدنی خانواده افسردگی و هزار و یک مشکل جسمی و روحی که بهش دچار شدم انگار کل دنیا رو سرم خراب شده بود و نمی دونستم باید چیکار کنم گیج بودم و بی اراده ، سال دوم خوندم ولی نه با کیفیت نه پیوسته شاید در طول هفته به زور ۲۰ ساعت می شد ، ۴۰ روز آخر یکم بیشتر تلاش کردم ولی نه درست و حسابی نه با کیفیت رتبه ام شد ۲۵ هزار .... رشته ی خوبی قبول شدم تو یه شهر خوب رشته ای که خیلی دوسش دارم و بازار کار خیلی خوبی داره ولی هنوزم ته ته دلم از خودم راضی نیستم نمی دونم انگار به اون چیزی که می خواستم نرسیدم با اینکه هدف خاصی هم نداشتم ... دوست داشتم یه رشته ای قبول می شدم که مشاورم بهم افتخار کنه اخه پارسال یه بار بهم گفت نمی دونم چرا وقتی تو رو می بینم فکر می کنم دانشجوی پزشکی ای با اینکه درس نمی خونی واقعا می گفت نه از سر امید الکی و تعارفات معمول بگه ها نهههههه 
> حالا هر وقت یادم میاد کل وجودم آتیش می گیره که چرا از فرصتی که داشتم استفاده نکردم من پزشکی نمی خوام ولی عاشق فرهنگیان بودم عاشق بچه ها عاشق معلم شدن درس دادن 
> 
> من الان که اینجا واستادم هیچ اعتماد به نفسی ندارم به شدت می ترسم از شروع کردن دوست دارم بخونم و یه رتبه ی عالی بیارم واییییییییییی .... می ترسم و این حال و دوست ندارم 
> 
> یکم نیاز داشتم درد و دل کنم و دغدغه هامو بگم 🥲😭


سلام دوست من
امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه
میخوام یه سوالی ازت بپرسم :حاضری زنده باشی ولی حق زندگی کردنتو به کس دیگه ایی بدی؟؟

خب حتما الان میگی نه؛ پس منم در جای یه ادمی بین این همه ادم روی کره زمین که
نوشته اتو خوندم دلم میخواد بهت بگم که
وقتی اجازه میدی توی سرت ادما وحرفاشون ؛ هی بچرخن و ذهنتو مشغول کنن
در واقع اجازه دادی اونا به جای تو زندگی کنن!
وقتی اجازه میدی هر کسی از راه رسید راحت سرتو دردبیاره ودلتو بشکنه وبه حریم شخصیت
با حرفا ونظراتش تجاوز کنه  ؛ یعنی اجازه دادی بقیه به جای تو زندگی کنن

وقتی برای تحصیلاتت؛؛ مهارت هایی که دوس داری یاد بگیری؛؛ انتخاب شغلت؛؛ ازدواجت وهرکار مهم دیگه ایی
تو زندگیت به دیگران اجازه بدی که باحرفایی که توگوشت پچ پچ میکنن
تصمیم اخر زندگیتو بگیرن

یعنی اجازه دادی بقیه به جای تو زندگی کنن!!

اجازه نده خلاصه ی کتاب زندگیت بشه:::ادمی که زنده بود
                                                 ولی هیچ وقت زندگی نکرد.....

----------


## Aynaz82

> سلام دوست من
> امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه
> میخوام یه سوالی ازت بپرسم :حاضری زنده باشی ولی حق زندگی کردنتو به کس دیگه ایی بدی؟؟
> 
> خب حتما الان میگی نه؛ پس منم در جای یه ادمی بین این همه ادم روی کره زمین که
> نوشته اتو خوندم دلم میخواد بهت بگم که
> وقتی اجازه میدی توی سرت ادما وحرفاشون ؛ هی بچرخن و ذهنتو مشغول کنن
> در واقع اجازه دادی اونا به جای تو زندگی کنن!
> وقتی اجازه میدی هر کسی از راه رسید راحت سرتو دردبیاره ودلتو بشکنه وبه حریم شخصیت
> ...




سلام ممنونم از اینکه وقت گذاشتید و پیامم رو خوندید ❤ چقدر حرفاتون قشنگ بود و چقدر به دلم نشست ❤ مرسی واقعا 
من تصمیم گرفتم هر جور شده اینبار تلاش کنم برای هدفم هر چند که راه خیلی سختی رو در پیش دارم برای کنکور خوندن تو خوابگاه تو یه شهر دیگه با شرایط دانشجویی ... ولی به حال خوب و برق چشم بعد از دیدن نتایج می ارزه  انشاءالله که آخرش خوب باشه

----------


## ainz

> سلام 
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 
> کنکور ۱۴۰۱ سال دومی بود که کنکور دادم ، عجیب سال بدی بود 
> من دانش اموز تیزهوشان بودم تو خانواده ای که همه پزشکی یا رشته های برتر پیرا رو می خونن سال کنکور خیلی سال سختیه به خاطر انتظار ها و ...
> سال اول رتبه ام ۷۰ هزار شد چون اصلا درس نخوندم بودم اصلا تو باغ درس خوندن نبودم ، وقتی جوابا اومد اوضاع خیلی بد شد چون درطی سال آزمون ها رو تقلب می کردم و تراز خوب میاورم همه فکر می کردن رتبه ی خوبی میارم ولی نه اینجوری نشد خودم عذاب وجدان داشتم سرزنش های تمومی نشدنی خانواده افسردگی و هزار و یک مشکل جسمی و روحی که بهش دچار شدم انگار کل دنیا رو سرم خراب شده بود و نمی دونستم باید چیکار کنم گیج بودم و بی اراده ، سال دوم خوندم ولی نه با کیفیت نه پیوسته شاید در طول هفته به زور ۲۰ ساعت می شد ، ۴۰ روز آخر یکم بیشتر تلاش کردم ولی نه درست و حسابی نه با کیفیت رتبه ام شد ۲۵ هزار .... رشته ی خوبی قبول شدم تو یه شهر خوب رشته ای که خیلی دوسش دارم و بازار کار خیلی خوبی داره ولی هنوزم ته ته دلم از خودم راضی نیستم نمی دونم انگار به اون چیزی که می خواستم نرسیدم با اینکه هدف خاصی هم نداشتم ... دوست داشتم یه رشته ای قبول می شدم که مشاورم بهم افتخار کنه اخه پارسال یه بار بهم گفت نمی دونم چرا وقتی تو رو می بینم فکر می کنم دانشجوی پزشکی ای با اینکه درس نمی خونی واقعا می گفت نه از سر امید الکی و تعارفات معمول بگه ها نهههههه 
> حالا هر وقت یادم میاد کل وجودم آتیش می گیره که چرا از فرصتی که داشتم استفاده نکردم من پزشکی نمی خوام ولی عاشق فرهنگیان بودم عاشق بچه ها عاشق معلم شدن درس دادن 
> 
> من الان که اینجا واستادم هیچ اعتماد به نفسی ندارم به شدت می ترسم از شروع کردن دوست دارم بخونم و یه رتبه ی عالی بیارم واییییییییییی .... می ترسم و این حال و دوست ندارم 
> 
> یکم نیاز داشتم درد و دل کنم و دغدغه هامو بگم ������������


آموزش ابتدایی میاوردیااا:/

----------


## من ایرانم

به عنوان کسی که خیلی بهش فشار آوردن واسه رشته پزشکی بهت میگم 
الان مت پزشکی نمیخونم و رشته مورد علاقه م رو انتخاب کردم 
هم خوشحالم و هم امیدوار 
تا دیر نشده 
برو دنبالش

----------


## چان دونگی

آیناز جان الان من نفهمیدم رشتتون انسانیه؟؟
یا تجربی؟؟
فرهنگیان که خیلی خوبه اگر واقعا علاقه داری برو دنبالش مطمئن باش سخت نیست از الان شروع کنی حتی پزشکی هم میاری فرهنگیان که سهله عزیزم ولی خب شروع کن بخون ایشالله مجاز میشی
موفق باشی

----------

